# 750-377 Wago Feldbuskoppler



## Diego da Silva (19 Juni 2022)

Suche dringend 50 stk 750-377 Wago Feldbuskoppler!


----------



## rlw (19 Juni 2022)

🤣


----------



## Diego da Silva (19 Juni 2022)

Danke für deine Hilfe hahah


----------



## Hesse (19 Juni 2022)

Diego da Silva schrieb:


> Danke für deine Hilfe hahah


„Sorry“ aber dabei fällt mir auch nur ein:

Wer hat denn damit angefangen?



Ist ja nicht so das wir alles auf irgendwas warten und du willst gleich 50 Stk
Da kommt mir schon wieder Toilettenpapier in den Sinn

Sorry ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint …. Viel Erfolg


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Juni 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Da kommt mir schon wieder Toilettenpapier in den Sinn


Nicht zu vergessen Mehl und Rapsöl.


----------



## Hesse (19 Juni 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg


Wenn ich darüber nochmal nachdenke …

Muss ich dies sogar zurücknehmen.

Begründung :
Wenn du die 50 Stk bekommst, dann ist eine Person glücklich (vielleicht auch zwei oder drei)
Aber wenn die 50 unter allen Forumsnutzer aufgeteilt werden die eine benötigen
werden sicher einige Leute mehr „Beglückt“


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen Mehl und Rapsöl.


Das sind aber erst „Probleme“ der Neuzeit ….


----------



## Diego da Silva (20 Juni 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> „Sorry“ aber dabei fällt mir auch nur ein:
> 
> Wer hat denn damit angefangen?
> 
> ...


Ich beliefere fast alle Deutschen Konzerne mit  SPS/Ersatzteilen, ist ja nicht so das wir die Teile in der Speisekammer horten 🤣.

Aber ich nehme es dir wirklich nicht übel. Man kann aber Sachlich bleiben 😘


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juni 2022)

Diego da Silva schrieb:


> Ich beliefere fast alle Deutschen Konzerne mit SPS/Ersatzteilen


Wie lautet denn ihr Firmenname / Anschrift / Webseite?


----------



## Hesse (21 Juni 2022)

Diego da Silva schrieb:


> Man kann aber Sachlich bleiben 😘


War ich dies nicht?
Dann entschuldige.
Ich denke aber ich habe meine Aussagen begründet …

Das du Gewerblicher Wiederverkäufer bist war für mich nicht erkennbar.


----------



## rlw (21 Juni 2022)

Diego da Silva schrieb:


> Ich beliefere fast alle Deutschen Konzerne mit  SPS/Ersatzteilen, ist ja nicht so das wir die Teile in der Speisekammer horten 🤣.
> 
> Aber ich nehme es dir wirklich nicht übel. Man kann aber Sachlich bleiben 😘





DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie lautet denn ihr Firmenname / Anschrift / Webseite?


Hallo, dann sag doch mal was du für einen 6gk7243-5dX30-0xe0 haben willst?

Gehörst du auch zu den Händlern, die sich gerade im Netz tummeln, die Siemens-Produkte zum 3-4 fachen Listenpreis anbieten ?


----------



## Diego da Silva (22 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie lautet denn ihr Firmenname / Anschrift / Webseite?


Smart Industry Solution GmbH , OEM Automation GmbH, ReBa Service GmbH


----------



## Diego da Silva (22 Juni 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Hallo, dann sag doch mal was du für einen 6gk7243-5dX30-0xe0 haben willst?
> 
> Gehörst du auch zu den Händlern, die sich gerade im Netz tummeln, die Siemens-Produkte zum 3-4 fachen Listenpreis anbieten ?


Ich frage gerne für dich an! 

Gehörst du zu denen die 60 Wochen auf ein Produkt warten ? Ich versuche schnelle Lieferungen zu garantieren und soweit es mir möglich ist, zu einen fairen preis! 

Eigentlich dachte ich, dass man sich hier hilft! Ihr seid ja alle boshafte menschen.


----------



## rlw (22 Juni 2022)

Diego da Silva schrieb:


> Ich frage gerne für dich an!
> 
> Gehörst du zu denen die 60 Wochen auf ein Produkt warten ? Ich versuche schnelle Lieferungen zu garantieren und soweit es mir möglich ist, zu einen fairen preis!
> 
> Eigentlich dachte ich, dass man sich hier hilft! Ihr seid ja alle boshafte menschen.


Wieso boshaft ? Ich z.B. habe eine totale Allergie gegen diese Masken- und  Kriegsgewinnler.
Und faire Preis? Ein TP700 comfort kostet bei dir ca.30% mehr als Siemens Liste. Aber wer zahlt schon Siemens Liste?
Du wirst also an dem Panel ca. 600€ verdienen.


----------



## Diego da Silva (22 Juni 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Wieso boshaft ? Ich z.B. habe eine totale Allergie gegen diese Masken- und  Kriegsgewinnler.
> Und faire Preis? Ein TP700 comfort kostet bei dir ca.30% mehr als Siemens Liste. Aber wer zahlt schon Siemens Liste?
> Du wirst also an dem Panel ca. 600€ verdienen.


Ich kann es dir auch anbieten mit Lieferzeit?! Und verdienen tue ich nur, wenn jemand bei mir im shop bestellt. Das bedeutet jemand ist bereit diesen preis zu bezahlen. Meine Kunden sind froh das ich auch schnell liefern kann. Außerdem, beschaffe ich die ware international und da ist es 15% teurer als in Deutschland, da kommt Transport dazu (evtl EuSt) und bisschen leben muss man ja auch! 

Du bist bestimmt so ein Hobby Geschäftsmann der versucht hier freunde zu finden. 

Reg dich weiterhin über das System auf, da steckst du sicherlich tiefer drin als ich! 

Bis bald ❤️


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Juni 2022)

Diego da Silva schrieb:


> Smart Industry Solution GmbH , OEM Automation GmbH, ReBa Service GmbH


 Die Firma auch: DeTech Solution ?


----------



## Diego da Silva (22 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die Firma auch: DeTech Solution ?


Ne die nicht mehr!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Juni 2022)

Diego da Silva schrieb:


> Ne die nicht mehr!


Dann würde ich mich mal an NorthData wenden, die sagen da irgendwie etwas anderes. Aber gut, wird schon alles seine Richtigkeit haben.

Auch alles Gute


----------



## Diego da Silva (22 Juni 2022)

Die werden das irgendwann schon korrigieren! Weiterhin viel Erfolg jungs


----------



## rlw (22 Juni 2022)

Diego da Silva schrieb:


> Du bist bestimmt so ein *Hobby Geschäftsmann* der versucht hier freunde zu finden.
> 
> 
> Bis bald ❤️


Genau! Ich gehe diesem Hobby jetzt seit über 30 Jahren als Geschäftsmann und Projekteur nach, da kennt man den Markt und die Glücksritter.


----------



## Diego da Silva (22 Juni 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Genau! Ich gehe diesem Hobby jetzt seit über 30 Jahren als Geschäftsmann und Projekteur nach, da kennt man den Markt und die Glücksritter.


Glückwunsch, dann verstehst du die aktuelle Situation!


----------



## rlw (22 Juni 2022)

Diego da Silva schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, dann verstehst du die aktuelle Situation!


Na klar, ich verstehe die Gier der Glücksritter.


----------



## Ralle (22 Juni 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Na klar, ich verstehe die Gier der Glücksritter.


Kommt Leute, das ist doch echt Quatsch!
Diego da Silva macht nichts Ungesetzliches oder Verwerfliches.
Er versucht für Leute/Firmen Teile zu organisieren, die derzeit nicht oder schwierig zu haben sind. 
Für manche ist es bereits existenzgefärdent. Die Halle steht voll, aber es fehlen 3 Baugruppen, die nur schwierig oder nicht ersetzt werden können. Wer das liefern kann, ist der Held und *MANCHMAL* spielt dann der Preis keine Rolle.
Der Markt bestimmt den Preis, ich fand das auch manchmal komisch, aber die Alternative ist Sozialismus mit allen Nachteilen.



Diego da Silva schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja alle boshafte menschen.


Ne, das kannst du so nicht behaupten. Nicht pauschalisieren gilt für alle


----------



## Diego da Silva (22 Juni 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Na klar, ich verstehe die Gier der Glücksritter.


Du bist so süss wenn du dich aufregst 😍


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Juni 2022)

Jetzt könnten ja alle wieder sachlich werden. Wenn jemand diese Wago-Koppler übrig hat, kann er sich ja beim Themenstarter melden


----------



## Markus (22 Juni 2022)

@Diego da Silva 
Es gibt hier immer wieder mal Leute die nicht nur gutes im Schilde führen.
Sicher hast du selbst auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit Menschen oder dem bösen Internet gemacht.

Ich denke die User die dein Tun hier hinterfragen meinen es nicht zwangsläufig böse mit dir persönlich.
Sie wurden durch dein Auftreten verunsichert und gingen erst mal davon aus dass hier was nicht richtig läuft.

Ganz unschuldig bist du daran - meiner Ansicht nach -auch nicht.
Hättest du dein Anliegen mit etwas mehr Transparenz gestartet, dann wäre die Sache vermutlich entspannter geblieben.
Und zwischen deinen Zeilen kann man erkennen das du ja auch gerne austeilst... 

Aufmerksamkeit hast du ja jetzt.   
Zieh nicht gleich den Schwanz ein, dann wird das schon.


----------



## Diego da Silva (22 Juni 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> @Diego da Silva
> Es gibt hier immer wieder mal Leute die nicht nur gutes im Schilde führen.
> Sicher hast du selbst auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit Menschen oder dem bösen Internet gemacht.
> 
> ...


Ich suche hier keinen Schuldigen und noch ziehe ich mein „Schwanz“ ein. Es hat damit angefangen das 50x Feldbuskopler gesucht habe und gehofft, dass man mir hilft. 

Ich teile sehr gerne aus da hast recht und kann viel einstecken. Ich hoffe ich werde irgendwann darüber hinwegkommen, dass man mich hier öffentlich gedemütigt hat. 

Solltet ihr dennoch unterstützen brauchen, stehe ich jedem von euch sehr gerne zur Verfügung. 

Liebe grüsse aus Bayern 🤍


----------

